# Xmas ideas for little ones...



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi- just recreating a thread from a while back!


I have some little ones to buy for, one 3.5 year old, one 2.5 year old both boys... and a 9 month baby girl.


Plus a 12 year old and an 8 year old-both girls.


Any good ideas? just write suggestion and age group then we can help each other out  I just have no idea what (especially the youngest) little ones are into or suitable... xx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

We have my 12 year old stepdaughter to buy for.  She is a bookworm and loves Jacqueline Wilson, so we will be gettig her some of those books. xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww that's good you know what she is into, she will love that! 

I've posted this on another site I go on, and got a good idea for the littlest ones, lots of little stocking fillers from the £1 shop... As its something to open and they get forgot about in a few weeks! 

I spotted some good offers on selection boxed, so I have bought a few of those  xx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with some chocolate or sweets    xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

my DS is 16 months old and has just discovered In The Night Garden. Have found some nice little soft toys (upsy daisy, iggle piggle, makka pakka and mr pontipine) on eBay for a fiver - bargain!

We also got him a scuttlebug which DP couldn't wait to give him so he has it already  and I have to say he absolutely loves it!

My niece who is almost 5 is getting some paints/brushes etc from us.

For older babies / younger toddlers I can highly recommend this sorting house which entertains DS for a good five minutes at a time http://www.elc.co.uk/House-Shape-Sorter/130769,default,pd.html

ooh also this drum - DS loves this: http://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/1289-leap-frog-drum.aspx

The 3.5 year old might like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orchard-Toys-003-Shopping-List/dp/B0007VTA5S my friend's little girl is 3 and it's her current favourite game

I love Christmas!! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks KandyKane, I shall have a nosey at those links now  xx


----------

